# ALGUNOS BARRIOS PITUCOS DE TRUJILLO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



## Libidito

HOLAS AQUI DE NUEVO CON MIS FOTITOS ESPERO NO CAERLES ESPESO  
BUENO ESTA VEZ TENGO FOTOS DE URBANIZACIONES *NO SE SI SERAN RECONTRA PITUCAS PERO AL MENOS LA GENTE QUE VIVE AHI TIENE LA SOLVENCIA ECONOMICA PARA ARREGLAR SUS CASAS Y SUS PARQUES* , ESTAS URBANIZACIONES CUENTAN CON CASI TODO COMO RESTAURANTES, HOTELES, SUPERMERCADOS, FARMACIAS, PERFUMERIA,BANCOS, ETC Y PROXIMAMENTE CERCA DE AHI ESTARA EL REAL PLAZA TRUJILLO BUENO TIENEN CASI TODO ES COMO UN SAN ISIDRO PERO MAS CHIQUITO
AQUI VAN LAS FOTOS


----------



## J Block

Estan cheveres tus fotos! Me gustan algunas de esas zonas...pero creo que mas que pitucas son zonas de clase media y media alta. (como Miraflores en Lima)


----------



## Libidito

J Block said:


> Estan cheveres tus fotos! Me gustan algunas de esas zonas...pero creo que mas que pitucas son zonas de clase media y media alta. (como Miraflores en Lima)


bueno si algo asi.


----------



## Bratzo

bueno con eso ya puedo por lo menos pasar pr la ciudad...sino que fuchi!!!!

btw eso de merpisa...no les suena medio cochino? como que una acusacion sexual?


----------



## Chalaco

Se ve bien la zona! Trujillo tiene lo suyo tambien.


----------



## skyperu34

es la urb California y por ahi La Merced, son zonas pudientes, pero NO son clase alta...

gracias por las fotos libidito, buen trabajo y gran aporte a nuestro foro !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jose Perez

Muy buenas fotos Libidito!!!!Bueno cuando estuve en Trujillo vi zonas muy bonitas,California y El Golf.Creo que lo que jode a Trujillo son sus avenidas.Hay demasiados huecos en Trujillo,aun mas que en el mismo Chiclayo.Igual me parece muy interesante que no vi varias de estas zonas cuando el taxista me llevo por estos barrios.Que avenida es esa donde esta el Merpisa?


----------



## perupd

Información extra: Las zonas de *El Golf * y *California* se encuentran en el distrito de Víctor Larco mientras que *La Merced* en el distrito de Trujillo en el límite con Víctor Larco.


----------



## Libidito

Jose Perez said:


> Muy buenas fotos Libidito!!!!Bueno cuando estuve en Trujillo vi zonas muy bonitas,California y El Golf.Creo que lo que jode a Trujillo son sus avenidas.Hay demasiados huecos en Trujillo,aun mas que en el mismo Chiclayo.Igual me parece muy interesante que no vi varias de estas zonas cuando el taxista me llevo por estos barrios.Que avenida es esa donde esta el Merpisa?


Es la avenida Los Angeles en California.


----------



## J Block

Aja...eso mismo he notado...si no hubieran tantos cables aereos, si no hubieran tantos huecos en la pista y si no hubieran tantos edificios sin acabado en los costados, esa zona de Trujillo sería bastante parecida a Miraflores...sería una zona bien linda.


----------



## Libidito

J Block said:


> Aja...eso mismo he notado...si no hubieran tantos cables aereos, si no hubieran tantos huecos en la pista y si no hubieran tantos edificios sin acabado en los costados, esa zona de Trujillo sería bastante parecida a Miraflores...sería una zona bien linda.


la zona para mi es bonita,es muy limpia y tiene mucha vegetacion me gusta mucho.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gustó el barrio, buenas jatos.


----------



## J Block

libidito said:


> la zona para mi es bonita,es muy limpia y tiene mucha vegetacion me gusta mucho.


Yo no he dicho que sea fea...es agradable, solo que sus pistas necesitan ser parchadas urgentemente y las veredas reparadas...tambien los costados de los edificios deberían acabarlos y pintarlos...

Se ve bien, pero podría estar mejor!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Claro, si quiere ser catalogado como barrio pituco tiene que mejorar sus pistas y acabar sus casas como debe ser.


----------



## J Block

Claro! Imaginense la avenida Los Angeles pavimentada con adoquines, con faroles modernos de diseño inovador, cableado bajo tierra, mas arboles...solo con eso cambiaría completamente el rostro de esa avenida...se podría convertir en una zona comercial y quizas abrirían mas boutiques y restaurantes por ahi.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Creo que eso debería en el thread de los sueños.


----------



## ebesnes

Me gusto muchisimo esta casa.










La pista y vereda no se ve tan mal en esta foto. Muy bonita area


----------



## Jose Perez

Bueno lo que si Trujillo tiene algunas casas muy modernas.Una arquitectura que no tienen nada que envidiarle a Lima.Lo que si los huecos son un gran problema,recuerdo que en la avenida El Golf habian casas lindas,todas termindas pero una pista horrible.Esa zona del Golf es la mejor pero creo que nadie la a mostrado fotos porque hay mucha seguridad,en esa zona si todas las casas estan terminadas.
Creo que Trujillo tiene la ventaja de que tiene un buen terreno para expandir y de suerte es una de las ciudades peruanas que crece pero a lo mejor,no como varias que crecen de barriadas.En el Golf especialmente es impresionante cuantas nuevas construcciones hay.No se si Libidito puede mostrar esas zonas.


----------



## fayo

buenas fotos de libidito, aporte muy importante.....trujillo al igual q lima tambien tiene zonas muy bonitas, angulos, calles y parques q deberiamos de seguir mostrando, alli estan pues los 3 trujillanos para mostrarnos lo lindo de trujillo.

justo en california, trujillo:

















ovalo


----------



## fayo

creo q esas 02 fotos q puse anteriormente no la publique anteriormente.....ademas estoy buscando si tengo mas de trujillo.


----------



## Juan1912

Se ve bonito, se parece un tanto a San Borja en Lima


----------



## Libidito

Jose Perez said:


> Bueno lo que si Trujillo tiene algunas casas muy modernas.Una arquitectura que no tienen nada que envidiarle a Lima.Lo que si los huecos son un gran problema,recuerdo que en la avenida El Golf habian casas lindas,todas termindas pero una pista horrible.*Esa zona del Golf es la mejor pero creo que nadie la a mostrado fotos porque hay mucha seguridad,en esa zona si todas las casas estan terminadas* .
> Creo que Trujillo tiene la ventaja de que tiene un buen terreno para expandir y de suerte es una de las ciudades peruanas que crece pero a lo mejor,no como varias que crecen de barriadas.En el Golf especialmente es impresionante cuantas nuevas construcciones hay.No se si Libidito puede mostrar esas zonas.


Eso mismo, hay mucha seguridad con unos patas fuimos al golf pero las casas espectaculares del golf y las palmeras del golf que son la mayoria estan resguardadas por sus vigilantes, estan sentados en las puertas y no se puede tomar, quisimos hacerlo pero el vigilante no quizo le explicamos que eran fotos para un trabajo de arquitectura (jajaja que mentirosos) peor se enojo jajaja y teniamos miedo que llamen a serenazgo o algo asi,mejor nos quitamos POR QUE NO QUERIAMOS LIOS por fotos, pero ojo hablo de las casas mas bacanes por que hay algunas casas que no tienen vigilantes y no son tan grandiosas pero si son bonitas.
Seria bueno tomarle fotos al country club el golf, su cancha de golf esta en algo.


----------



## Libidito

Bratzo said:


> bueno con eso ya puedo por lo menos pasar pr la ciudad...sino que fuchi!!!!
> 
> *btw eso de merpisa...no les suena medio cochino? como que una acusacion sexual?*


what???????????? :sly:


----------



## Liquido

ese merpisa se ve simpatico


----------



## Bratzo

libidito said:


> what???????????? :sly:


necesitas conocer dialectos del itsmo para entenderlo =P

respecto a esa casa "modernista"....lo que la mata es el morado.....


----------



## perupd

Bratzo said:


> necesitas conocer dialectos del itsmo para entenderlo =P
> 
> respecto a esa casa "modernista"....lo que la mata es el morado.....


Merpisa= MErcantil PIzarro S.A


----------



## Bratzo

si me imagino que si...pero me referia a mi comentario..no al nombre del super


----------



## Chalaco

Merpisa suena mas chevere que El Centro....asi que todo bien.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bratzo said:


> bueno con eso ya puedo por lo menos pasar pr la ciudad...sino que fuchi!!!!
> 
> btw eso de merpisa...no les suena medio cochino? como que una acusacion sexual?


De repente lo confundiste con "Me pisa" de allí la connotación sexual que encontraste.


----------



## Libidito

no se mucho de esas cosas. :sleepy:


----------



## Flavio

El Bajopontino said:


> De repente lo confundiste con "Me pisa" de allí la connotación sexual que encontraste.


q buiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiina!!! :cheers:


----------



## recoba

hola soy new el el ford soy de arequipa 
me encanta tus photos me facinan
me vuelven loca 
hay 
"valor"


----------



## Marsupilami

mucho café hace maaaaalll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marsupilami

quiero hacerles mi comentario. me gustó mucho el barrio, y me llamó la atención el diseño de algunas casas. pregunta: me he fijado que en casi todos los edificios peruanos usan vidrios oscuros, como para tapar el sol...es así o debo dejar de beber café?


----------



## Libidito

Marsupilami said:


> quiero hacerles mi comentario. me gustó mucho el barrio, y me llamó la atención el diseño de algunas casas. pregunta: me he fijado que en casi todos los edificios peruanos usan vidrios oscuros, como para tapar el sol...es así o debo dejar de beber café?


es asi, son lunas polarizadas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

recoba said:


> hola soy new el el ford soy de arequipa
> me encanta tus photos me facinan
> me vuelven loca
> hay
> "valor"


Bienvenido gran Valor de Arequipa, jaja, le estoy dando la bienvenida a todo mundo


----------



## Libidito

El Bajopontino said:


> Bienvenido gran Valor de Arequipa, jaja, le estoy dando la bienvenida a todo mundo


jejee sip tu fuistes el primero en darme la bienvenida jeje grax :cheers: salud


----------



## El Bajopontino

libidito said:


> jejee sip tu fuistes el primero en darme la bienvenida jeje grax :cheers: salud


De nada Brother


----------



## friendLima

me parece que he visto mejores zonas en Trujillo , aunque aqui se muestran muy buenas casas , el centro comercial se ve bastante bien.


----------



## Libidito

friendLima said:


> me parece que he visto mejores zonas en Trujillo , aunque aqui se muestran muy buenas casas , el centro comercial se ve bastante bien.


porsupuesto k hay mejores zonas pero ya explike por k no hay fotos.


----------

